
Wooden combination lock build [video] - hpaavola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hsshcWnJNM
======
vanattab
If you are interested in woodworking I highly recommend that you check out
Matthias Wandel's other videos. His channel is one of the best, if not the
best woodworking channel on youtube.

